# Whats your favorite designer for shoes and bags?



## Mares (Oct 11, 2007)

Thought it would be interesting to know who is your favourite shoe &amp; bag designer, do you have a fav shop/brand of shoe/bag






I love Irregular Choice for shoes, Bertie, Office, L.K. Bennett, Bronx, Fly London, Red or Dead &amp; am crazy on Chanel/Gucci bags


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 11, 2007)

chanel has some cute shoes.

i dont really have a fav. show/bag disigner, i just kinda like what appeals to me.

my fav. general designer is betsey johnson, cause i love her loud quirky styles.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 11, 2007)

Chanel, Gucci, and Coach


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Oct 11, 2007)

For bags: Michael Kors, Marc Jacobs, Isabella Fiore, Juicy Couture

For shoes: Steven by Steve Madden, BCBG, Puma


----------



## cammi267 (Oct 14, 2007)

For Bags it is Chanel

For Shoes it is Steve Madden


----------



## macface (Oct 14, 2007)

Marc Jacobs, juicy couture,Steve Madden.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 14, 2007)

_Shoes: Steve Madden,and Chanel _

Bags: Gucci, Coach, Michael Kors


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 15, 2007)

Chanel, Coach, Gucci and Dolce &amp; Gabana


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 15, 2007)

chanel and guess


----------



## luxotika (Oct 15, 2007)

Versace, Gucci and some of Betsey Johnson.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi,

I love Manolo Blahniks (shoes). For bags while the Birkin bag will always be my favorite (I would never purchase it), Ralph Lauren's Ricky bag is great.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 15, 2007)

Shoes: Christian Louboutin, Betsey Johnson, Steve Madden

Bags: Coach, Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Hermes, Kathy Van Zeeland


----------



## gymangel812 (Oct 25, 2007)

Shoes: Marc by Marc jacobs, Louboutin

Bags, Balenciaga, chanel


----------



## farris2 (Oct 25, 2007)

In my budget:Antonio Melani

Out of Budget: Fendi,Prada,Gucci lol


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 25, 2007)

Bags: Louis Vuitton

Shoes:

Evening: Rene Caovilla

Pumps/Heels and Boots: Louboutin

Flats: Delman


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 25, 2007)

that i own:

bags: D&amp;G (the best bargain purse ever bought *ever*... why i loooooove vegas), Barney's Signature, kathy van zeeland, isabella fiore

shoes: Ralph Lauren, Via Spaga, Kenneth Cole, Charles David

that i wish i could afford:

bags: dior, fendi, gucci, chloe, cavalli

shoes: giuseppe zanotti... period


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 26, 2007)

Bags: Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Coach, Prada

Shoes, Aigner, Chanel, I just love shoes


----------



## margaritas (Nov 7, 2007)

Chanel Chanel Chanel.


----------



## quut (Nov 19, 2007)

Louis Vuitton, Coach


----------



## bCreative (Nov 19, 2007)

For bags: Chanel, Coach and LV

For shoes: Steve Madden, Christian Loubitan(sp)


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Nov 20, 2007)

For shoes: anything that it comfy and stylish (no particular brand)

For purses: CHANEL!! CHANEL!!! CHANEL!!


----------



## monniej (Nov 21, 2007)

i have:

shoes: nine west, bcbgirls, luichiny, vsc

bags: d&amp;b, miu miu

i want:

shoes: christian louboutin, miu miu, fendi, jimmy choo

bags: prada, hermes.


----------



## ilovemakeup (Nov 28, 2007)

Bags: Louis Vuitton, Gucci

Shoes: Whatever


----------



## nicdalish (Nov 29, 2007)

I love Steve Madden shoes!

And for bags. Such a variet. Fendi, Guess, Coach, etc.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 29, 2007)

Chanel, Coach, LV and Gucci


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Nov 30, 2007)

for shoes : Louboutin

for bags : Gucci, Chanel, it depends


----------



## badbadgirl (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif chanel has some cute shoes.i dont really have a fav. show/bag disigner, i just kinda like what appeals to me.

my fav. general designer is betsey johnson, cause i love her loud quirky styles.

I'm a BJ fan also. Love her dresses, but I have bags &amp; jewelry from her.

If I could afford it- I would also buy Chanel and Dior.


----------



## vyu114 (Dec 21, 2007)

Bags: Gucci, Prada, Burberry, Marc Jacobs, Juicy Couture, Coach, and Louis Vuitton for sure.. but only when I can afford it



.

Shoes: no particular brand as long as they fit nice and comfy and looking nice



. (But I like UGG a lot!)


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 21, 2007)

dolce vita for shoes

and kate spade for bags

if only i had money lol

but on a more realistic budget i really like free people for bags and whatever is on sale, and doesnt hurt my feet for shoes


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Fendi, Christian Louboutins, Manolo blahniks, Jimmy Choo's


----------



## Melissa101 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bags: Foley + Corinna (I hope to have a City Tote somday!), Goldenbleu (Gorgeous, beautiful...), L.A.M.B. (Am amazed at the structure, clean lines, and classic look), Marc by Marc Jacobs, and Zac Posen (wow.)

In REAL life, Liz Claiborne and random regular purses stock my closet.

I forgot shoes!

Shoes: KORS makes beautiful pumps!


----------



## -KT- (Jan 30, 2008)

Coach, great leather, quality and price.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jan 30, 2008)

Bags: Classic leather Coach and Dooney &amp; Bourke.

Shoes: Ralph Lauren, Via Spaga and Stuart Weitzman.


----------



## fawp (Jan 30, 2008)

I consistently love Juicy Culture and Guess.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jan 31, 2008)

purses i am a coach girl just so much to choose from i also love tano bags

shoes: jimmy choo, nine west, steve madden, bakers


----------



## loci (Feb 1, 2008)

BAGS: Coach, Chloe, and LV


----------

